
End of daily injections for diabetes as scientists restore insulin production - rglovejoy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12016532/End-of-daily-injections-for-diabetes-as-scientists-restore-insulin-production.html
======
msie
Finally! A treatment that's not 5-10 years away! I expect to see this therapy
deployed widely any moment now. This should be front page news!

------
PebblesHD
This is absolutely huge, and it has the potential to benefit a huge proportion
of the population, fantastic development!

